# Boy, is this a bobcat or what????



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Friend sent this to me in email.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Is it alive?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wowsers, thats a good sized kitty. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

moonwolf said:


> Is it alive?


If it was I think the guy would be bleeding a lot.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

fishhead said:


> If it was I think the guy would be bleeding a lot.


I was considering whether, or not, this guy had a pet bobcat since the cat don't show scars or bullet wounds, etc. An excellent looking specimen, indeed.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd say 35+ Pounds :thumb:

big rockpile


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice kitty. Pretty kitty. Good kitty.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

That's the size I like. They look like a big rectangle when they are walking along the edge of the trees.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I never knew Bobs got that big..I looked at it and thought "Linx"....

I just realized he is holding it out away from his body closer to the camera..compare the size of his hands with his face. Still a large cat!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Tail is too long for a bobcat. Looks like a Maine ****.

Martin


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow that's awesome! I'd like to catch one that size and have it mounted.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Wow that's awesome! I'd like to catch one that size and have it mounted.


Biggest one I have ever seen. He is big anyway you size it up.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Paquebot said:


> Tail is too long for a bobcat. Looks like a Maine ****.
> 
> Martin


it IS a bobcat, the tail is just behind the leg & the fur messed up


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

WstTxLady said:


> it IS a bobcat, the tail is just behind the leg & the fur messed up


After looking at some of the variations, I agree! Also consider that the guy is holding his arms almost straight out so that the cat's a lot closer to the camera. His right fist is a good size indicator. On the screen, it's the same size as his face. Nevertheless, more than a bit bigger than my 16-pound housecat!

Martin


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Not too brightly marked, must be a girlie kitty! Ya'll grow 'em big in OK!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Really looks more like a linx than bobcat.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I've seen some big cats but nothing close to that monster.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

beautiful!
(rubs hands together . . . . . how much is that kitty skin?)

WWOOOOWWW!


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

would like to see hide measurements, biggest lynx I bought when I was in Ft.Yukon was 48 nose to tail ( hide), and this one here, while I am guessing smaller, is nice big cat. Chunky compared to lynx. Naw, wouldn't want that one alive.

Put a lynx that size, dead in a sack with about 2 Tbsp of Buhach and I bet ya get about 2 lbs of dead fleas in 48 hours.

Nice cat. ! ! 



braggscowboy said:


> Friend sent this to me in email.


----------

